
Most powerful open letter from a gay pop star – Gay Star News - skruffykat
http://www.gaystarnews.com/article/this-is-the-most-powerful-open-letter-you-might-ever-read-from-a-gay-pop-star/?fb_ref=8a04021dc71346259e034fa20da85c99-Hackernews
======
alexc05
Powerful? I'm not sure. It needs an edit for grammar and clarity.

From what I can tell it is mostly trite "tumblr quality" writing.

> So yeah, gay people have sex, and it’s not just gay people, it’s all kinds
> of people! All these non-straight people, they’re out there, having sex!
> Sex, between two consenting adults, can be a healthy, positive, safe and
> enjoyable thing!

There is nothing new or interesting here. I remember er the same writing from
the likes of boy George and George Michael.

Before that I'm sure it was the likes of Betty Friedan and the 60's and 70's
feminists.

There's nothing powerful about this.

He can press his genitals against anything he wants (*with all appropriate
caveats)

